# FS NOS Westfield Columbia WW2 Olive Drab NO 26" 36 Hole Rim Set Lace Them Up and Go



## KevinM (Oct 30, 2015)

I picked up a cherry set of NOS WW2 Olive Drab 26" Triple step Westfield Columbia Military Rims. $225 shipped in the 48 states. They have the 36 oversize spoke holes.
No need to touch them up. Lace them up and go. Email me directly. rkmurphy1@yahoo.com
Thanks, Kevin


----------

